# Gun control passes house.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nobody else notice this?? House passed the first form of gun control yesterday. Baby step. 

Thought the timing was interesting. Slide it through just after 1.9 trillion liberal bail out. While everybody is talking and worried about that.









House passes bill to expand background checks for gun sales


“A vote is what we need,” Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer said.




www.politico.com


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I saw this. I did a search to find out if there was something other than "background checks" buried in the bill. Didn't see anything else, just that. Yep, baby steps is correct.

A few states have recently passed laws cancelling their concealed carry permits, meaning you can CC without a permit. A little light at the end of the tunnel, IMO.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Well that didn't make the news. Big surprise. I'll have to read up on it to see how damning it is. I'm curious why this hasn't come up for discussion on any gun forums.

Baby steps.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

It is a scary thought that the most important person in the Senate is now Joe Manchin.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Surprised it wasn't included in the Covid bill.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am aware of it. They are going to do what they are going to do. Feinstein also reintroduced an "assault weapon" ban and ban on "high capacity" magazines.
We are in a post-fact and post-law society, so why should I concern myself with following laws? Especially when they are UnConstitutional.
Just means that I need to ensure that I make sure to have a rifle/carbine, ammo and loadout gear in my truck/car whenever I leave my house and carry all of the time.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hear they are going after full semi automatic weapons also. LMAO


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Yeah those full semi autos are committing havoc on our communities! They should only be used for military purposes during wartime by qualified soldiers.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you're not following "Guns & Gadgets" on YouTube, start today.
He follows ALL of these bills with impeccable detail. He gives links to places where you can sign petitions, send letters to congress, call up your reps, etc...
He's been hounding on the two big gun bills being pushed for at least a month.
Stay informed, get involved. The Senate can stop them, but they need to hear from US!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Tanya49! said:


> Yeah those full semi autos are committing havoc on our communities! They should only be used for military purposes during wartime by qualified soldiers.


You do understand that as AG, Janet Reno designated soldiers who have left the service as domestic terrorists?


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

inceptor said:


> You do understand that as AG, Janet Reno designated soldiers who have left the service as domestic terrorists?


Yes I do and I’m honored at the designation.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Tanya49! said:


> Yes I do and I’m honored at the designation.


Then thank you for your service.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Then thank you for your service.


It was my honor to have.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

It's my personal goal to buy at least one scary black rifle every time a new gun control bill passes.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

NMPRN said:


> It's my personal goal to buy at least one scary black rifle every time a new gun control bill passes.



Ohhh, that is a great idea, but with current prices, and Dems in control of it all, I might only be able to afford stripped lowers for each bill.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is the road to hell. Registration, taxation, confiscation. These idiots do not believe in God. They believe they are the higher power and we will obey or else. Same as any-other privilege err...right


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> This is the road to hell. Registration, taxation, confiscation. These idiots do not believe in God. They believe they are the higher power and we will obey or else. Same as any-other privilege err...right


I like that reply, that sounds like me talking. The whole bastardized Democrat Party has turned traitor, and is now a soft Commie party. The want every privately owned gun that is out there.

They will keep some of the better ones for themselves and their friends. Commies are thieves by nature, and killers too. And they will take civilian guns, so that the people who oppose them are easier to kill off.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

jeffh said:


> Well that didn't make the news. Big surprise. I'll have to read up on it to see how damning it is. I'm curious why this hasn't come up for discussion on any gun forums.
> 
> Baby steps.


It probably didn't come up because they literally introduce new "gun control" bills in the House every week. Most of them are completely ridiculous not to mention unconstitutional and never get passed. 

Of course now all bets are off. Now that the dems have full control nothing would surprise me at this point.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It’s the Democrat wet dream, for gun control.








Text - H.R.5717 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): Gun Violence Prevention and Community Safety Act of 2020


Text for H.R.5717 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): Gun Violence Prevention and Community Safety Act of 2020



www.congress.gov


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Any time a communist democrats says the words “common sense” you know it‘s bullshit


----------

